# Rolling Road Day -Top Day out, Thanks to Everyone!



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

How about a rolling road day then for the TT Forum @ Well Lane Turbo Centre, Batley, Leeds.

Costs Â£30 per car.

I will need a deposit of 50% before the day paying via cheque, and the rest to be paid on the day.

*DATE BOOKED*: *SATURDAY MARCH 5th*

Let me know if your interested?

*****************************
*People Coming and Order of Rolling Road Dyno:*

MikeyB (TT) - Paid in Full
BMX (TT) - Deposit Received
Wiz (TT) - Deposit Received
jameslunn (TT) - Deposit Received
XXMetal (TT) - Paid in Full
nutts (TT) - Paid in Full. 
R32ash (Golf) - Deposit Received
madmile (Ibiza) - Deposit Received
Custardcupra (Ibiza) - Deposit Received
VERN (Leon) - Deposit Received
CUPRA R (Leon) - Deposit Received
Emma - (Girlfriends Mini Cooper) - Paid in Full
caney (TT) - Deposit Received
Karl - (Subaru) - Deposit Received
hebby (TT) - Deposit Received.
jason-subaru - Deposit Received
Mr Damms (TT) - Deposit Received
Mr Damms 2 (Toyota Supra) - Deposit Received
jerryS3 - (BMX's mate)
*****************************

P.S Thanks BMX for the idea! 

Click Here for Well Lane's website.

*UPDATE: 10th Feb 05*
Hi All, the date is now confirmed and I need a cheque for Â£15 if you are coming. The latest I need this by is the *21st Feb 2005*

Please make payable to Well Lane Turbo Centre but send it to my address below:

19 Shay Lane
Halifax
HX3 6QX

And yes, we will go for a couple of beers afterwards!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I could be up for this, but migt just come and watch as mine would probably struggle to turn the rolling road wheels :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If I have the kids, then I might be ok to come along, as long as I'm on fairly earlyish... but won't be able to stay very long


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi MikeyB,

I'm up for coming to have a look and a chat. Would love to see your car and what you've done to it. As for the rolling road, my car is standard so there isnt much point testing it!

Cheers

James


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi James, the good thing about the rolling road is to get a starting figure before you do any mods. And it will also let you know of any problems.

Mine was running 232BHP with the BMC Induction kit on, but I don't know what it was as standard as this was the first rolling road I ever did. Not sure what I am running now, but can't wait to find out.

If you fancy a blast on the rollers just let me know!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jameslunn said:


> As for the rolling road, my car is standard so there isnt much point testing it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Although it may pick up a fault. I took mine to AMD's RR in November. Whilst always quick (compared to the rep-mobiles I have driven in recent years) I was concerned that when following other TTs, I seemed to lack grunt pulling out of junctions and tight bends etc. Was it my driving style or just my imagination?

No, a broken wire to the N75 was diagnosed and fixed. One word now sums up: *WOW!!!!*


----------



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

Excellent, running standard at the moment and wanted a localish day to get standard figures - count me in. 

What time do you normally start these and roughly how long does it take.

If you need extra numbers let me know as Ive got a couple of mates who would attend but aren't in TT's or on the forum.

cheers

ian


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

bloody bargain mikey  put me down as a defonate.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

all the people that think, "oh no point mine is standard or its only got an air filter" etc, please think again, a run on the rollers can identify if there are any problems that you didnt even know about etc. and well worth it for Â£30. i did a rolling road day on a golf g60 i had a few years back, it turned out to be leeking loads of boost from a split o ring seal, the rolling road guys pointed it out and i fixed it the same day for Â£3. it was down 35bhp when on there rollers, before i went there i thought it was just ok. plus you get the chance to see your car get its tits screwed


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Mikey B - Count me in, let me know when and where please. 5th of March is good for me. Shall we all have a pint afterwards?

Cheers

James


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Update on first thread - I have now booked the day and need deposits in asap as its only 4 weeks away!

Cheers all!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Put me down. Can I agange to meet before, maybe on the M1/M62, so I can follow them there


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

MikeyB,

Can you PM me your account number and I will transfer the money to your account if thats ok?

Cheers

James


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mikey

I'm up in Leeds/Bradford this weekend. If you're around I'll pop by and drop the cash off mate  Just let me know.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Mark, Give me a call when your about and i'll see what I am upto. I will stick you on the list anyhow!

You never know, I might even sort you out with a brew!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

cheque on its way mikey


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

We still need a few more cars to attend, so this is now open to anyone who fancies. If your mates fancy a Dyno, let me know!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> We still need a few more cars to attend, to this is now open to anyone who fancies. If your mates fancy a Dyno, let me know!


 will let you know by sunday mate as i've got 2 mates with scoobs might be interested and can you ask them if it's safe to run nos on the dyno


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Will do. I'll give them a call in the morning!

(I hope so!) :twisted:


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

mikey

will prob make it mate got a wedding night do same day so will be able to make it til earley afternoon, see if my mate wants to come too, with black LCR, will confirm earley next week mate :wink:

vern


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

if your short still mikey my mate who has a anniversary golf will have a session . put him down as mikeygti


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers BMX. I've added him.


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

U still looking for more cars. How many roughly?.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

caney said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > We still need a few more cars to attend, to this is now open to anyone who fancies. If your mates fancy a Dyno, let me know!
> ...


Caney, spoke to them this morning, the rolling road is capable of running NOS but they don't have the insurance to cover it, so no is the answer i'm afriad....

Sorry!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Madmile said:


> U still looking for more cars. How many roughly?.


We can have upto 30 cars, so plenty of room still available.

*EDIT 25 Cars Limit!*


----------



## hebby (Nov 22, 2004)

Definately interested will have to get back to you if i can make it


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> Madmile said:
> 
> 
> > U still looking for more cars. How many roughly?.
> ...


Can u please put x2 ihi stage 3 ibiza's down on the list. Myself and Custardcupra. I will post a cheque for both our deposits tomorrow. IHI will soon be available for the TT/Lcr etc so u will be able to see what its capable of.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive put you down madmile! Looking forward to seeing those beasts on the rolling road! :twisted:


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

mikey put me down for 2 places
one for my LCR
and one for rich's LCR both apr mapped
i'll send u the money tommorrow mate
add us to list
as: VERN
CUPRA R
cheers
mate


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

MIKEY

do u want me to throw it up for offer on seatcupra.net get the numbers up?

let me know

vern


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I must just bob down to say a quick 'Hello' and meet some people. Put names to faces and all that.


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Gworks said:


> I must just bob down to say a quick 'Hello' and meet some people. Put names to faces and all that.


Whack it on the rollers G, let see what it can do :wink:

vern


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

My first post on hear and I'm already taking part LOL, yes please put my name on the list as Vern requested thanks..

Cheers

Rich


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Rich, i've added you to the list!

Gworks, get your arse over to Leeds and sit your baby on the rollers! Let see those Bling Bling alloys roll! 

Vern, i'll just double check numbers with Well Lane and let you know tomorrow what our limit is. I think they said 30 but will let you know.


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> Rich, i've added you to the list!
> 
> Gworks, get your arse over to Leeds and sit your baby on the rollers! Let see those Bling Bling alloys roll!
> 
> Vern, i'll just double check numbers with Well Lane and let you know tomorrow what our limit is. I think they said 30 but will let you know.


Cheers mate. :wink:

One to chalk up on the calendar...


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

Mikey..

I know this may be a little early, but any idea of what time this may all kick off???

Did Billy let you know?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Mikey, I've put a cheque in for the full amount. So as to stop the problem of turning up and the beer monster has stollen all my cash the night before  :wink:

Hopefully I'll remember to post it in the morning, but I wouldn't count on it


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cupra R said:


> Mikey..
> 
> I know this may be a little early, but any idea of what time this may all kick off???
> 
> Did Billy let you know?


It kicks off at 9:00am, with each session lasting about 1/2 hour. Don't worry either, as there is a local buttie shop open too. Plus Tescos is about 2 minutes away if you want anything else.

XXMetal, cheers mate, look forward to receiving it!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

stick me down mikey for a run and my mate karl(subaru) post cheque this week


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

cheque in the post today for myself and custardcupras deposits.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers all!

We have room for 11 more cars if you want to ask around... we might as well get the full day out of it! 

You can't spend Â£30 better! :wink:


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Mickey posted it up on cupranet for some more cars 

Will post deposit for me and cupra R in morning matey :wink:

Link here to seatcupra.nethttp://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?p=530389#post530389post530389

Vern


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

MikeyB, I might do so? I'm just waiting to find out when I am having these brakes fitted to the TT. If it's on that day (being a weekend, more then likely) then will leave it with Awesome and come down in the GF's megane!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll stick you on the list GWorks,  when can you let me know?


----------



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

cheque's in the post tomorrow.

Ian


----------



## hebby (Nov 22, 2004)

Can you put me down aswell mikey, will put cheque in post tomorrow ,andy


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> I'll stick you on the list GWorks,  when can you let me know?


When Jim lets me know the exact price for them and Andy giving me a price on (rape you) labour. :roll: Should be by Tues next week. That too late?

Glen.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

No mate, not too late at all.

Hebby, I have added you on the list.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

hi mikey, my mate mikeygti has bottled it, says his 180bhp is embaracing ,but all is not lost my mate R32ash will take his place ,with his golf r32, i sent a cheque for both deposits ,you should have it by now i think. cheers


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

have you received my cheque mikey?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Received money today for:

Caney + Subaru
madmile
custardcupra
Vern
Cupra R

Cheers all! I have updated the first post!

For all those who are yet to pay, I need it by the 21st of Feb please.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

1 more for the list mikey  jason-subaru,post cheque tomorrow!


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

I ordered the following from the TT shop today...

K&N Panel Filter

K&Nâ€™s high flow replacement air filters are designed to increase horsepower and acceleration while providing excellent filtration. K&N replacement air filters are washable and reusable and come with a 10 Year / Million Mile Limited Warranty.

Simply replace the OEM filter with a K&N FilterChargerÂ® replacement filter and drive for up to 50,000, depending on driving conditions, then follow the cleaning instructions to use the filter again and again. K&N makes replacement air filters for cars, trucks, motorcycles, ATVâ€™s, boats, personal watercraft, snowmobiles, and just about anything else that comes with an air filter.

Fits all 1.8 T and 3.2 Audi TTs

Features:
High Air Flow with Excellent Filtration 
Designed to Increase Horsepower and Acceleration 
Washable and Reusable 
Will NOT Void Vehicle Warranty 
Lasts up to 50,000 miles before cleaning is required depending on driving conditions 
10 Year / Million Mile Limited Warranty 
Economical, a K&N Air Filter Will Last the Life of Your Vehicle 
Works with Original Equipment Manufacturer Vehicle Electronics 
Environmentally Friendly, K&N Reusable Air Filters Reduce the Volume of Disposable Air Filters that end up in the Nation's Landfills

Will be interesting to see if i get over 250 bhp!

Cheers

Jim


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

caney said:


> 1 more for the list mikey  jason-subaru,post cheque tomorrow!


Cheers matey boy!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mikey

Did you get my cheque :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes Mark. Cheers mate!


----------



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

Anyone driving over from lancs? will be leaving M65/M61 approx 8am if anyone interested.

thanks

ian


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone fancy a beer the night before
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=38640


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Is this full. It's just I might be able to persuade my Dad to come along.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

There is room for 6 more cars at the moment...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulation Mikey!

You sure can sell an event!! Still planning on coming to watch but can't confirm I'll be in the country to Thursday... Such is the life of us internation jet setters...

I wish


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Loz, Check out that exhaust! Looking good my friend. :wink:

Hope to see you if your in the country then.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Apologies but I have just been told by Well Lane that its Â£30 +VAT rather then including.

So thats Â£5.25 I will need extra off you all on Saturday.

Sorry about this but I didn't get told this until now.

MikeyB


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

Only a few days to go now. I look forward to some intresting results.


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Madmile said:


> Only a few days to go now. I look forward to some intresting results.


get ready to update ya sig mate to 299.9 bhp  :lol: :wink:

vern


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

From the last results i watched from a vag car at Well Lane i would not be suprised.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

there dyno has always been pretty much bang on with me


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

Last Leon 225bhp model with revo dynoed at 232bhp (fly) the same car made 261bhp (fly) @ Jbs auto designs 2 months later with no performance mod changes. We will see how accurate they are. I made 306bhp @ the wheels at Jabbasport and 294bhp @ the wheels @ Jbs Autodesigns same car same mods. Should be intresting generally.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

doesnt everyone say that jabbas dyno gives high reading though


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Last time mine was dyno'd at well lane, with only the DV and BMC upgrade, it was rated at 232BHP.

Let's now see with the map and exhaust!


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

Which map are you running Mikey?

Just curious as to which different Remap's will be on show as it were...


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

APR, Cupra R. Got it done at Awesome GTI.

Probably the best Â£500 (ish) you can put into the TT.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> APR, Cupra R. Got it done at Awesome GTI.
> 
> Probably the best Â£500 (ish) you can put into the TT.


I dunno... Â£500 of high class hooker... :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hooker? I would want a whole group for Â£500!


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

bmx said:


> doesnt everyone say that jabbas dyno gives high reading though


Time will tell, theres a mixture of maps and mods going to well lane.


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> APR, Cupra R. Got it done at Awesome GTI.
> 
> Probably the best Â£500 (ish) you can put into the TT.


I'm running Apr too, so should see similar figures maybe..


----------



## hebby (Nov 22, 2004)

Im running amd one click so something else to compare :?:


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

hebby said:


> Im running amd one click so something else to compare :?:


That would be a nice one to see mate, wanted to see what the AmD software was like when I was shopping around as it were...I have never really heard of many, so will be good to see on Saturday.

Hope the weathers not too nasty..


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

its gonna be cold as frack. good for the bhp, but not good for us poor buggers standing around in a garage. i hope there a butty shop near by, as thats my first port of call . sausage and egg buttster and a big tea. im gonna wear 5 pairs of socks and 3 pairs of undercrackers


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

bmx said:


> its gonna be cold as frack. good for the bhp, but not good for us poor buggers standing around in a garage. i hope there a butty shop near by, as thats my first port of call . sausage and egg buttster and a big tea. im gonna wear 5 pairs of socks and 3 pairs of undercrackers


Better dig out the thermos then eh....

It's not a far walk if I remember correctly into the town, maybe a butty shop there hopefully.....


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mikey i have another mate with an audi S3 who wants a crack at this, is he still able to get in?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mine's Jabba'd.

Was dynoed at 269bhp and 290ft/lbs when the map went on... BUT both times since it's been on AmD's RR since, it been down at 250-255bhp. Since it was mapped at Jabba, I've added DV007P, Samco air-intake, FMIC, Milltek Mk5+cats, BMC-CDA...

So it will be interesting :roll: :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

bmx said:


> mikey i have another mate with an audi S3 who wants a crack at this, is he still able to get in?


Yep, still room for a couple more. Just bring him along and pay the full amount on the day.

I'll add him to the list then, what's his name?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> bmx said:
> 
> 
> > mikey i have another mate with an audi S3 who wants a crack at this, is he still able to get in?
> ...


cheers its jerryS3


----------



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

OK that's it, pressures too much! been trying to resist but just can't,

Booked in for Revo treatment at 08:30 tomorrow, reckon we'll be at Well Lane for 10:30 ish if all goes well. If I miss the third run I'm sure you'll let me squeeze in!  :lol:

Not bad, remap and dyno within a couple of hours of each other!

NOW I CAN'T WAIT :twisted:

Ian


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

what time is kick off? what time are you on the rollers mikeyb?


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

bmx said:


> what time is kick off? what time are you on the rollers mikeyb?


I'm sure the start time is 9.00am.


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

wiz said:


> OK that's it, pressures too much! been trying to resist but just can't,
> 
> Booked in for Revo treatment at 08:30 tomorrow, reckon we'll be at Well Lane for 10:30 ish if all goes well. If I miss the third run I'm sure you'll let me squeeze in!  :lol:
> 
> ...


Who's doing the Revo treatment?? JBS??

Very nice way of going about it


----------



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

It's ADS in Preston,

http://www.ads-global.co.uk/revo/html/home.htm

seem to know a lot about the setup and an excellent garage. Fingers crossed all goes well.

Is it worth changing DV at same time - OEM one on at the moment that squeeled like a pig when I had the Revo trial on. At least I think it was the dump valve.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

bmx said:


> what time is kick off? what time are you on the rollers mikeyb?


Kick off from 9am, I'll be there from 8:45 ish!

Wiz, dont rush tomorrow, we'll fit you in.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

wiz said:


> It's ADS in Preston,
> 
> http://www.ads-global.co.uk/revo/html/home.htm
> 
> ...


I have a brand new Stratmosphere DV, never used... still in the box.

Pity I didn't bring it with me :?


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

wiz said:


> It's ADS in Preston,
> 
> http://www.ads-global.co.uk/revo/html/home.htm
> 
> ...


I would say yes change the DV at the same time, my car felt to run smoother with an uprated DV.

The screeching sound is the turbo spooling up, hard to describe exactly what it sounds like, but I like it LOL..


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

nutts said:


> wiz said:
> 
> 
> > It's ADS in Preston,
> ...


How was the run up, any difference in performance?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

omen666 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > wiz said:
> ...


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

nutts said:


> BMX seemed happy though


well pleased ive changed my sig pic already


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Confused.... that piccy shows a 2WD run... was it not a 4WD road.... if so, and some of you ran 4WD and some 2WD, I don't think you can safely compare the absolute figures...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Pic is of a 4wd RR  You can see the rear rollers (just)...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ahhh... yes, ok 

Poor result then Mark - was just trying to make you feel better!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> ahhh... yes, ok
> 
> Poor result then Mark - was just trying to make you feel better!


    

Thanks for trying... but at least I didn't have to resort to a Bird collector on the front of my TT... Mikey


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I tried to record all the stats from the day, but as it started hailing etc, I didn't want to get the laptop wet etc...

So if you can PM me your results, I will put them up in a table etc..

Great turn out today, thanks to all that came! Perfect temp for the cars, but not for our toes...

Shame we couldn't see the famous NOS TT running it's full potential, but nevermind. (caney)

Great mix of cars, TT's, Leons, Ibiza's, Golf's, S3, Supra and a Mini Cooper! 

My car was running 252bhp and 230lbft of torque which I am dissapointed with. They stuck a boost gauge on (as mine isn't fitted yet) and I was running 16PSI peak which seems a little low to me. Surley I should be hitting the 270 (ish) mark...?

Engine mods: Apr Remap + Exhaust, BMC, 007DV, Samco's.

Thanks again for all that turned up, even a special appearance from Loz!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Although cold, it was a good day with a good turnout! 

Good to see some different cars... I left before the Supra went on, but I'm assuming it wasn't standard  

And the R32 with a VAG ECU flash popping 260bhp and totally std... Rev's like a screaming banshee... love the seats too [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Mikey you are down on boost shoould 18/19 psi peak on that software :wink: thats why your down

vern


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

mmm.... 16:30 now, party at 19:30 - think i'll pop down to the unit to take alook at my samco installs and to check out the rest of the pipes etc...

Is there an easy way to spot a boost leak without Vag Com? Is there some kind of spray I can use?


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

same here mate wedding do @ 19.00

check all round dv and hose clamps on samco etc, rich said his samco was blowing up like a balloon when they were pushing on the front  mines standard hose so gonna change em now,u wont find it by spraying mate as car needs load to produce boost just so sitting there reving will do naff all,needs rr really, as said just re check everything

vern


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

My dyno plot of day









vern


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

agree with mikey as it was good to see a mix of cars making various different noises on the rollers  good day and i especially liked the hospatality hey mikey :wink:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

mikey cheers for today was a good day. so how many people found something wrong with there cars for 35 quid? money well spent .


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bmx said:


> mikey cheers for today was a good day. so how many people found something wrong with there cars for 35 quid? money well spent .


karls scooby had a boost leak 6psi max so he was 30bhp down


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

caney said:


> i especially liked the hospatality hey mikey :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

bet they made a fortune out of that drinks machine


----------



## hebby (Nov 22, 2004)

Great day nice to put names to faces and im happy with my 268  feet are just about defrosted [smiley=sunny.gif] [/quote]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

a few pics


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Top pics Steve, make sure Karl gets that regulator back off the misus! :lol:

Here's the 4 pictures I took on the day! Sorry there wasn't more, but my hands were bloody freezing....


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Question about Torque.

My Mini Cooper ran only 100lbft of torque even though the superchips website reckons (and proves it with graphs) that it should hit a maximum of 169lbft...?

The wierd thing is, the torque graph normally follows a similar slope to the BHP, but on the Mini's graph, the torque reading is a flat 100lbft all the way through the rev range..??

Is this just a red herring reading?


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for organising today Mikey, good day out even if it was cold...


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

Had a good day and nice to meet u all. My figures were a little down. But were more than i thought i would get 327bhp 280lbs ft. My jabba figures were 344bhp 303lbs ft, and my Jbs figures were 325bhp and 296lbs ft. Cheers.


----------



## custardcupra (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Mikey for a good day out,
Shame my car couldn't be run up properly but hey 274 bhp and massive wheelspin will have to do for now.

At least Garry's ibiza made 327bhp with minimal wheelspin  but wheelspin it did and was told by the operator thats the best he could do as the cars were losing traction at 5k+rpm

Don't think Well Lane are geared up for high powered 2wd cars :?

Cooooooooooooool day out tho and nice to meet you guys


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Who was top dog out of the standard k04 guys?
Maybe they didn't put enough load on the rollers to produce the boost?


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

Ryan said:


> Who was top dog out of the standard k04 guys?
> Maybe they didn't put enough load on the rollers to produce the boost?


I think that may of been BMX @ 288bhp.

Maybe wrong though eh?


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

My plot from today...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> The wierd thing is, the torque graph normally follows a similar slope to the BHP, but on the Mini's graph, the torque reading is a flat 100lbft all the way through the rev range..??


Torque and power graphs don't have to be the same "slope" at all Mikey.... they do however have to intersect at 5252rpm (which, if you think about it, kind of means they can't have the same shape...).

So, I've seen people posting about what their figures should have been, but not too many actual figures - do we have a full list yet? Steve, what did you get today?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i got 273bhp(no gas) and 280ftlbs torque which is what i got at jbs a few months before so i'm pleased with that


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Why no gas Steve?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Why no gas Steve?


 they said they weren't insured if it went bang [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## kazlo (Mar 5, 2005)

cheers mikey, good day, wasnt sure what was coldest the weather or the little fellas hospitality :wink: i reakon she's hidden the restrictor pipe for good mate, apparently i can have it back after decorating the whole house lol, take care....the kazlo


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> My car was running 252bhp and 230lbft of torque which I am dissapointed with.


Mike,
Jonah's post may be of interest:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... torder=asc

Pics aren't showing, so pm ScoTTy????

This is the hose (the top one's the forge part) they're on about:


----------



## wiz (Jun 3, 2004)

My results were OK but nothing to get too excited about, 248bhp @ 5839rpm and 245 lbft torque.

After the RR session I called the garage who installed the Revo yesterday morning and he reckoned the figures are way too low, claiming 265bhp and 280 lbft torque should be about right!

I guess it could be down to the testing station? or similar hose issues, etc to the above - at least it gives me an excuse to go mess outside with the car!

Thanks for organising Mikey - shame about the weather, damn cold!!

Ian


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I think I'll invest in the Vag Com cable to help with these kind of problems.


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

I should have brought my vag com yesterday. What i did forget to do is tell the operator the car has a rev limit set at 7500rpm. He only went to 6300rpm as i guess he thought it was still set at the 6500-6600rpm point roughly. Peak power was made at 6500rpm at jabba. The intresting thing is that at 6300rpm @ jabba my car made 330bhp and it made 327bhp yesterday at the same revs, power has not dropped off like on other graphs it made 327bhp at the 6300rpm. I should have told him to rev it to 7000rpm i think i may have made power very similar to jabbas.


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

MikeyB said:


> I think I'll invest in the Vag Com cable to help with these kind of problems.


Thought you may of had Vagcom Mikey when I saw your Laptop setup.

I have Vagcom and brought it along with me yesterday, you could of logged your boost using that instead of Barry's trusty gauge........


----------



## Cupra R (Feb 13, 2005)

wiz said:


> My results were OK but nothing to get too excited about, 248bhp @ 5839rpm and 245 lbft torque.
> 
> After the RR session I called the garage who installed the Revo yesterday morning and he reckoned the figures are way too low, claiming 265bhp and 280 lbft torque should be about right!
> 
> ...


Definately down on power with those figures...

The problem with having 4WD though is the limitation as to which RR you can go on...Theres not many decent 4WD rollers.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cupra R said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll invest in the Vag Com cable to help with these kind of problems.
> ...


When I had my leak it didn't show on VAG-COM at all!! I don't have the pics on-line any more. I'll try and locate them on my PC.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

Madmile said:


> I should have brought my vag com yesterday. What i did forget to do is tell the operator the car has a rev limit set at 7500rpm. He only went to 6300rpm as i guess he thought it was still set at the 6500-6600rpm point roughly. Peak power was made at 6500rpm at jabba. The intresting thing is that at 6300rpm @ jabba my car made 330bhp and it made 327bhp yesterday at the same revs, power has not dropped off like on other graphs it made 327bhp at the 6300rpm. I should have told him to rev it to 7000rpm i think i may have made power very similar to jabbas.


i was watching the dial when yours was on, and it hit 356bhp on one of the runs  . on one of my runs mine hit 294bhp


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

bmx said:


> i was watching the dial when yours was on, and it hit 356bhp on one of the runs  . on one of my runs mine hit 294bhp


Is that one of those big mechanical dials, or was this on the computer screen? I never understood how they could factor in driveline losses *before* the run down when you're looking at "mid run" figures like that....


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i find it interesting that bmx got 288bhp with a standard exhaust and cats :? makes you wonder whether the oem exhaust is really as restrictive as milltek and the likes claim? or could it be that bmx could of hit nearly 300bhp with a full system


----------



## Madmile (Feb 8, 2005)

bmx said:


> Madmile said:
> 
> 
> > I should have brought my vag com yesterday. What i did forget to do is tell the operator the car has a rev limit set at 7500rpm. He only went to 6300rpm as i guess he thought it was still set at the 6500-6600rpm point roughly. Peak power was made at 6500rpm at jabba. The intresting thing is that at 6300rpm @ jabba my car made 330bhp and it made 327bhp yesterday at the same revs, power has not dropped off like on other graphs it made 327bhp at the 6300rpm. I should have told him to rev it to 7000rpm i think i may have made power very similar to jabbas.
> ...


The cars were run quite well. They get a lot more stick at jbs. Gutted i forgot to tell him about the rev limit. Peak airflow on vag-com is around 
the 7200rpm mark. I just never thought to tell him. I will remeber for next time.

See what i mean.

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/attachm ... ntid=11344


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Cupra R said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyB said:
> ...


Cheers Scotty, I'll look forward to receiving them.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mikey,

As usual you find some way to surpass my expectations! Thanks for "perfectly timed" run on the Rollers. Was great to see so many minter TTs in one place and even better to discover that standing 10 feet behind the exhausts on the runs was a brilliant way to keep warm and see who was using modded fuel!

Went for a Run up into the dales afterwards and managed to get the poor girl airborn in all the excitement! Hope the rest of you had a good Run home. I was, I admit, rather glad to find there were no boost leaks as the car had only been serviced on monday morning!

Well done, MikeyB! First class, fella!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Cupra R said:
> ...


Although mine did, requested and actual boost were never the same but only after 4K Revs, below this all seemed fine.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Pics posted in this more specific thread : HERE


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mikey,

Just dawned on me, you are well pleased with your APR chip and pipe. You are well happy with the performance. AND its got another 10-15 percent left in the bag for you when you fix your leak!!

Damn, Fella! Thats like having a free mod.  

In hindsight, I knew I was going for a run up the dales so I should have filled with optimax. reckon it would be interesting to see how many BHP that would have added to my 184bhp.

By the way, I saw 186BHP on one run. How come they print out the 184bhp run? I noticed this with a few other cars as well. ANy method in the madness? :?

Great memories but, how took the picture of my fat ass looking like I'm about to dump in the door pocket of my car? I'll cross you palm with silver for a little photoshoping, please :wink:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah big thanks to Mikey 8)

Nice to put a few more faces to names... I had a great day although it was very cold. Although my TTOC fleece kept me very warm :wink:

Oh Mickey, the T-shirt was vintage red by the way :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Cold? That wasn't cold.

Central Heating broke in my house last Monday. Getting new Boiler THis coming Saturday. Now I could write you books on COLD you southern shandy drinking....grrrrr :x

Would have loved to have seen the Hail storm though... It really is GRIM up north


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Cold? That wasn't cold.
> 
> Central Heating broke in my house last Monday. Getting new Boiler THis coming Saturday. Now I could write you books on COLD you southern shandy drinking....grrrrr :x
> 
> Would have loved to have seen the Hail storm though... It really is GRIM up north


It was a pint of full strength Stella actually :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Here are the figures I have from the day: There not all here, but I didn't get chance to record them all... (fingers wouldn't work, sorry!)










*Loz*, didn't want to mention the fat arse mate!! :lol:

*Ben*, it was bloody PINK!!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

THanks for that, Mikey

Hear is a rather predictable quesiton:

How come My 180 made 12 foot pounds of torque more than the other 180 TT and yet produced less Horses?

Are the two really so unrelated. With all the other TT's Torque went up in the same way as BHP. Most odd, no?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Whoa, BMX, running high figures there matey  . What have you done to yours again???
Glad to see everyone had a good day. 

Glen.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Are the two really so unrelated. With all the other TT's Torque went up in the same way as BHP. Most odd, no?


Running more boost might give you more of both, but with some other mods - e.g. sports cats, you might find you trade some low down torque for some high end power....


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Question about Torque.
> 
> My Mini Cooper ran only 100lbft of torque even though the chip company website reckons (and proves it with graphs) that it should hit a maximum of 169lbft...?
> 
> ...


hi mikey. the chip people cuningly use the newton meter measurement to make it sound higher. convert that to foot pounds and your looking at 124lbftlb


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

Gworks said:


> Whoa, BMX, running high figures there matey  . What have you done to yours again???
> Glad to see everyone had a good day.
> 
> Glen.


top secret 8)


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Can see that nice shiny FMIC at the front. Which make is it, APR, Forge, ?? :? 8)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i had it made special to my dimensions by a company called allard its slightly bigger than a forge one and its a 75mm single core instead of two 30mm joined ones that some use, so it flows really well.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Jerrys S3 Results:

231bhp and 220 lb completely standard Audi S3


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> *Ben*, it was bloody PINK!!


Mikey,

There's nowt wrong with a pink shirt.

I shall be wearing pink every day of the TTour 2005...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


----------

